# what is this



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

im not sure if this video will work but here we go.....this is new for my fish, it appears to have a bigger abdomen and it started circling this one area. Although it has not changed color and i havent noticed special attention from the other two. I am not sure what they are doing. Maybe you guys know.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

no vid

but sounds like nothing to me......male will be the ones to make nests....so swelling of the abdomen will not occur in the nest maker.....Also, the male will always go pitch black for sometimes days before breeding, female goes dark later as well


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> no vid
> 
> but sounds like nothing to me......male will be the ones to make nests....so swelling of the abdomen will not occur in the nest maker.....Also, the male will always go pitch black for sometimes days before breeding, female goes dark later as well


thx


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I saw the video and IMO it did not look like it to me. With my breeders , they turned a really dark coloring and they are doing 360 degree circles horizontally. You can tell if they are mating or not. This may be a first sign they they are going to start to mate though. I am sending you a copy two clips I have of one of my pairs. Also before they started this, I observed them picking up rocks in their chosen area in a nesting type of way.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DemDesBri said:


> I saw the video and IMO it did not look like it to me. With my breeders , they turned a really dark coloring and they are doing 360 degree circles horizontally. You can tell if they are mating or not. This may be a first sign they they are going to start to mate though. I am sending you a copy two clips I have of one of my pairs. Also before they started this, I observed them picking up rocks in their chosen area in a nesting type of way.


ah alright. One of them got really dark but not the other one. thx for the vids.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Your welcome! Good luck!


----------

